# Detonator ?



## nordi (29. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute, ich habe wirklich ein merkwürdiges Problem.
Ich hab mir vor einem halben Jahr ein PC gekauft, wo schon ein Grafikkartentreiber dabei war für die GeForce 4 MX 440. Wenn ich jetzt einen neuen Treiber installiere, zB den Detonator dann klappt das "klonen!" und die andere 2 varianten nicht mehr.....Wenn ich dann wieder den alten drauf tue, dann funktioniert wieder alles bestens! Ist der Detonator nicht der richtige Treiber für die Karte oder muss man da irgendwas umstellen?

danke aus dem kalten köln

marius


----------



## tuxracer (29. Oktober 2003)

Problem ist, das die Treiber von NVidia anscheinend vielfach überarbeitet werden, und vielfach gar nicht alle Features der Karten unterstützen, die NVIDIA produziert.

Anscheinend ist Dein alter Treiber zwar was die Features anbetrifft besser, aber vielleicht nicht schneller.

Einzige möglichkeit die Du hast


alle Treiber saugen die Du findest, und dann einen um den anderen durchtesten.


Nachtrag und Zitat aus der NVIDIA Seite

Die an dieser Steller erhältlichen Treiber sind NVIDIA Referenztreiber, sie werden “so, wie sie sind” OHNE JEGLICHEN TECHNISCHEN SUPPORT geliefert. Sie erhalten keine OEM-/herstellerspezifischen Anpassungen, die mit Ihrer NVIDIA Videokarte geliefert wurden. Bitte setzen Sie sich bezüglich unterstützter Treiber mit Ihrem Bordhersteller oder OEM in Verbindung.


----------



## nordi (21. März 2004)

Auf welcher Seite findet man denn noch Treiber für die GeForce 4 MX 440 ? Ich dachte nur auf der Seite von NVIDIA


----------



## Erpel (22. März 2004)

War die Karte original von Nvidea oder von sowas wie Hercuels, asus(machen die Grafikkarten?) oder nem anderen Fremdhersteller? Wenn ja dann versuch mal auf der Seite von dem Treiber zu finden.
Mit den Ati Referenztreibern hatte ich auch Probleme. Möglicherweise lässt dich das hier übertragen.


----------



## nordi (22. März 2004)

Also das ist der PlusPC (1 Jahr alt) von MBO! Auf der MBO-Seite steht unter dem Datenblatt: Grafikkarte "NVIDIA GeForce4 MX mit AGP 8x"

Also müssten doch die richtigen Treiber auf der nVIDIA-Seiten zu finden sein, oder?


----------



## tuxracer (5. April 2004)

@nordi

Du hast prinzipiell schon den "richtigen Treiber", das Problem liegt eben wie schon mal erwähnt daran, das oft die sogenanten Detonatoren, welche zwar schneller sind eben diese zusätzlichen Features(z.B. den TV Out, oder Dualscreen usw. nicht mit drin haben, und das ist eben ein Problem.
Weshalb das so ist, weiss ich zwar auch nicht, aber ich hab mal irgendwo(weiss leider die quelle nicht mehr) dass das halt so ist. entweder mehr Speed, oder alle Funktionen.   

Ich weiss das ist kein Trost für Dich, aber ich kann Dir ein Beispiel geben, was noch so alles sein kann.

Ich hab ne GF4 Ti 4800 von ASUS, und ich hab ne GF2 GTS ebenfalls ASUS.

Ich wollte Mercedes Truck Racing Spielen, habs installiert, und ich hatte ziemlich schlimme Texturfehler(auf beiden GF Karten)
Mit den ATI Karten, welche ich auch noch hab, hatte ich dieses Problem nicht.

wohingegen ich aber mit allen Karten, ausser mit den GF Karten Probleme hatte ist folgendes.
Ich programmier ab und an noch QBasic(mit Assembler kombiniert) und verwende eigentlich sogenannte Standart Vesa Funktionen, um die Grafik auszugeben. Die einzigen Karten, die dies aber (obwohl Quasi Standart) unterstützen, und keine Fehler machen, sind die GF Karten.
Shit happens 

Anscheinend ist es wohl so. um alles zu können, muss man wohl mehrere Karten haben.

Alles was Du versuchen könntest(weiss zwar nicht sicher ob das so geht), weil es ja eigentlich genau die gleiche HW drin hat.

Zwei HardwareProfile einrichten, eines zum Zocken, mit den neuen Treibern, und eines mit den alten für Dual und TV Betrieb.


----------



## nordi (6. April 2004)

Also heißt das quasi, dass der neue Detornator von nVIDIA mehr aus meiner Karte rausholt und der Treiber, der von MBO dabei war, alle Features unterstützt..?


----------



## Private Joker (6. April 2004)

Du kannst auch für deine Karte den Forceware 53.03 nehmen.
Ich habe auch eine GeForce MX 440 und dem Forceware 53.03 und alles läuft bestens! Also ich nehme immer die Treiber der GAMESTAR, ich finde die sind am besten!


----------

